
Talk about stealing ideas: AOL rips off Yahoo - Sam_Odio
http://valleywag.com/tech/ui/aol-rips-off-yahoo-front-page-255854.php
======
pg
Only AOL would rip off a company with no revenue growth.

~~~
budu3
No revenue growth but they still have a lot of innovation going on there, with
yahoo pipes, yahoo dev network, Hadoop etc. It's a shame such a good tech
company is run my media folks.

------
mdakin
This is a perfect example of how big companies that rely on design-by-committe
are incapable of doing original, creative work. But I doubt they will lose any
subscribers because of this!

------
ido
When did Yahoo redesign their webpage? Before today I haven't checked out
yahoo.com in years.

It used to be my home page before google came along.

~~~
vlad
Thank you. I visit Yahoo! many times a day, but I type in mail.yahoo.com
directly and was about to post the same thing. I thought, "is that what
Yahoo.com looks like?"

~~~
ido
My only interaction with them is through yahoo games. I have moved from yahoo
mail to gmail a few month after it was released (it took me a while because
invitations were still a bit difficult to get).

So when is google going to make online chess without the annoying banner ads
that yahoo plasters all over the damn thing?

------
dhoward
Are you sure that AOL didn't contract to license it from Yahoo! and rebrand
it?

------
veritas
I'm speechless.

